# Tank mates for Cichlids



## 83turboranger

I plan on getting a 29 gallon aquarium. I want to get cichlids. I don't know what species or anything, so i'm just posting in this african section cause its the first. I want some colorful cichlids. How many approx. could I get. I know they can be very aggresive. I might get some dwarf cichlids. Are there any other species of fish that can go w/ cichlids. Any bottom feeders? Corys? Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Lisachromis

Wow, what a question to ask. I honestly would not go with African Rift Lake for the 29g (especially not Malawians). Dwarf cichlids would most likely be your best bet in the 29. Kribs, Apistogrammas fit the bill for nice colour that would work well in your tank. It would really be best if you figure out what fish you like best, and then ask questions on them. Your question is too wide open basically.


----------



## joe kool

A lot of the shellies stay relatively small too lamp ocellatus for example just make sure you have caves or "shells" for them to call home. maybe some of the smaller peacocks A. baenschi tops out around 3 to 4" 

you really need to look at a lot of pictures and decide wha t"type" of fish you like and would like to house in order to set up you tank to suit them and give them the best possible habitat

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## shev

Rams arent african cichlids but they are cichlids with lots of color, especially when jacked up on testosterone. :mrgreen: and can fit in a 29 gallon.


----------



## joe kool

Rams also require much diffrent water conditions than most African Cichlids! 

I think I've said it a hundred times ... well close to it any way :mrgreen: but it's imperative to research the fish's habitat in the wild before you bring it home. Know what you're getting into and it will save you MUCH frustration and headache (not to mention cash!) down the road.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

